
Node video upload/playback - stianhauge
https://github.com/SYNQfm/synq-node-videoupload
======
stianhauge
Client library simplifying use of the SYNQ video API from a Node service

The library provides functions mirroring the endpoints in the api, and some
simplifying functions.

It makes use of request-promise so all functions returns promises.

Give us feedback:-)

Stian

